

Ask HN: Are you a lifestyle business owner / micropreneur? - polyfractal

I'm curious how many people on HN self-identify as a "lifestyle business owner" or "micropreneur".  Obviously, there are a lot of people who are in the swing-for-the-fences startup environment.  And probably more who are simply bystanders and hopefuls who <i>wish</i> they were in the startup environment.<p>Personally, I'm more interested in building a comfortable lifestyle business for myself.  Would people be interested in forming a small community?  These types of discussions are often tangential to the startup discussion found on HN and elsewhere - a lot of advice for a startup does not really apply to a lifestyle business.<p>I know of a few places (Micropreneur Academy, Dynamite Circle, Startup Guild), but each of these have their own problem in my opinion.  Where else do people hang out?  Any go-to blogs for reading on the subject, or podcasts?
======
dgunn
I think life-style businesses have enough in common with the general HN
discussion that the community belongs here. Most issues faced by one will be
faced by the other. One counter example would probably be funding in most
cases.

patio11 frequents (and is highly respected) on HN and I don't believe he
considers himself a startup in the "swing-for-the-fences" sense. He still
continuously works to improve and grow his business which is where I think the
common ground really exists.

------
mapster
There are, but the lifestyle biz is segmented into 'types' of business: pro
blogging, affiliate marketing, Saas, ecommerce, etc. There are sites
specifically catering to these communities and their issues. They each will
have the ability to cultivate a small group that you can invite to chat with,
or have a chat forum.

------
volts
Micropreneur is what bugs crap. try meet-up.

~~~
polyfractal
Umm, I'm not really sure what you are getting at.

Regarding meetups, I was asking more about online communities. Meetups are
great, but sometimes you just want to chat or ask questions online.

